# What kinds of plants should I get?



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm going to be setting up a new tank soon. Its about a 7gal, messures 7"wx9"hx24"l. I would like to have some fine leaved plants that don't get that tall, as the tank is only 9". I've been looking up on the plantgeeks website, but they don't have much indepth info. So if anyone could suggest some plants it would be helpfull!
Ones I like so far are: Anacharis, Cryptocoryne spiralis, Hygrophila polysperma, and Sagittaria subulata. Any personal opinions would be great.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Because the tank is so small the scale of the plants will have to reflect that.

dwarf hairgrass
glosso
mosses
pellia
rotola rotundifolia
rotola najashan
dwarf sag
crypt parva
E. tennellus
riccia
HC 'cuba'
java fern
anubias
P. gaya
B. japonica
bacopa

......many others. You are a far ways away from me but I could supply you with some of these if you want depending on what your lighting and substrate is.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

oh yes stay away from the hygros, they will be out of scale for your tank


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Alright thanks, I'll look into those plants. I'm going to be using sand as a substrate and just a regular aqua-glo bulb- I think thats whats in there.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If youre using sand and a crummy bulb you have to really shave back your expectations. I'd atleast get a $40 hagen co2 kit. And try to get dual tube lighting.

With sand you'll want to stick to things you can tie down like java moss and anubias nana petite (to keep to scale).

You could do java fern but you'd constantly be trimming off bigger leaves. 

Why not get laterite. It wont cost anything for that size tank, then you can get some dwarf crypts and stuff...


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I want to try and keep the cost of this tank to a min. I got it for free, and it comes with all the stuff already 

What is laterite? Is it a substrate? And where do I get it?

That sounds nice! I'll have to find out the name of that crypt. I like them, I have 2 in my other tank. One is Beckettii (I think thats how you spell it), and the other one I'm not too sure, it was just labled Asst Crypt. But they are doing really well. 


One more question: I have really hard water. Are any of the plants you guys mentioned sensitive to water hardness?


----------

